# Hi!



## Hairball (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi!

I'm Hairball, a crazy cat lady. I love to write about cats and other weird things. I have a book but it's only self-published. I hope to get some advice and maybe I can post some of my short stories here for criticism?

Not real sure here but I look forward to learning.

Thank you for having me.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi, Hairball, you'll see we have a lot of crazy cat ladies (and guys) here :lol:


Anyway, have a look around and get to know us a little. Once you have ten valid posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central, you will be able to post your own creative works as well as posting your own avatar and signature.

And we have the mentors in purple floating around that can help you with writing needs or just to navigate the forum.

So, welcome aboard and in the immortal words of Julius Caesar...

Meow :cat:


----------



## InnerFlame00 (Oct 2, 2015)

Welcome! Yay another cat lover! I, too, am a crazy cat lady. This is a good place to get critique, but keep in mind it is also great writing practice (and, of course, super polite and awesome) to critique others as well.

I look forward to reading your stories since cats are the best


----------



## jenthepen (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi Hairball and welcome to WF. Crazy and weird usually go down pretty well here. 

I write short stories and poetry so I'm looking forward to reading your stories once you get to post them. Take a good look around the place and join in - you'll soon feel at home. Check out the challenges too, they are good fun and surprisingly helpful in sharpening up the writing skills in a quick and painless manner.

I'll see you around the forums soon.

jen


----------



## Amnesiac (Oct 2, 2015)

Welcome, Hairball! Great username! *hurk! hurk! hurk!* <---(The sound of my calico with the nervous tummy, awakening me at some obscene hour of early morning....)


----------



## Hairball (Oct 3, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> Hi, Hairball, you'll see we have a lot of crazy cat ladies (and guys) here :lol:
> 
> 
> Anyway, have a look around and get to know us a little. Once you have ten valid posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central, you will be able to post your own creative works as well as posting your own avatar and signature.
> ...



Meow!! I will look around! Thanks! But it's so late here and I am like a cat after a catnip trip....deader than 4am. I'll be back!


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 3, 2015)

"Hairball"... lol.. that's fabulous... Welcome to WF...  OOhhh yeah, you will fit in here...looking forward to reading some cat tails... ha haaaa.. pun intended...


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi Hairball! I assume you own some cats? What kind and how many? 

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Hairball (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi! I'm back, had an issue with our lovely DSL service. Gaaaahhhhhh!

I will have a lot to post soon! I have eight cats...long story. And a huge puppers! All of them are ordinary mutts. Love em all!

I apologize for being away. Sometimes there are other rather colorful metaphors for a misbehaving modem.



mrmustard615 said:


> Hi, Hairball, you'll see we have a lot of crazy cat ladies (and guys) here :lol:
> 
> 
> Anyway, have a look around and get to know us a little. Once you have ten valid posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central, you will be able to post your own creative works as well as posting your own avatar and signature.
> ...



And Meow right back! Thank you! I'll be looking for them!

And oh! Thank you all so very much!! I'm glad I'll fit in. Y'all are so kind! I don't know if this will work, but I wrote a book about talking cats but never found a publisher. My editor said she loved it. Can we post books for free as long as they are copyrighted and protected as mine is?



Amnesiac said:


> Welcome, Hairball! Great username! *hurk! hurk! hurk!* <---(The sound of my calico with the nervous tummy, awakening me at some obscene hour of early morning....)



And usually the hurking ends up in the printer or your shoe. I feel your pain LOL!!

Oh, I found my posts have to be approved by a moderator. It's okay, I'll wait.

Maybe I said something wrong. I didn't mean to.


----------



## jenthepen (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi again, Hairball, it's good to see you back in action.

Nah, you didn't say anything wrong. You have more than ten posts now so you are a full member and will be able to post your own work now. We operate on a mutual critique basis around here so it's good if you read and comment on the work of others as well as posting your own stuff. Everybody loves to get feedback and that's how we grow as writers.

I advise you to post some excerpts of your book and get some responses from the good folk here. It is a bit daunting to be faced with a really long block of writing to read and critique so shorter posts usually get far more critiques.

I'll look out for you around the forums and look forward to reading some of your work soon. Have fun!

jen


----------



## inkwellness (Oct 30, 2015)

Hairball said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm Hairball, a crazy cat lady. I love to write about cats and other weird things. I have a book but it's only self-published. I hope to get some advice and maybe I can post some of my short stories here for criticism?
> 
> ...





InnerFlame00 said:


> Welcome! Yay another cat lover! I, too, am a crazy cat lady. This is a good place to get critique, but keep in mind it is also great writing practice (and, of course, super polite and awesome) to critique others as well.
> 
> I look forward to reading your stories since cats are the best





mrmustard615 said:


> Hi, Hairball, you'll see we have a lot of crazy cat ladies (and guys) here :lol:



Crazy cat ladies! Unite and become one! Rule the galaxy! Pew - pew - pew!


----------



## escorial (Oct 30, 2015)

View attachment 10294


----------



## ismith (Oct 30, 2015)

Welcome! I had to tear out the downstairs carpet at my old house before I could sell it due to all the cat puke!


----------



## Hairball (Oct 30, 2015)

ismith said:


> Welcome! I had to tear out the downstairs carpet at my old house before I could sell it due to all the cat puke!



Oh dear, bless your heart! Note to self: Keep installing hardwood floors. Only two rooms to go! YUCK!!


----------



## Hairball (Nov 1, 2015)

escorial said:


> View attachment 10294



May I copy this and keep it for my desktop? I swear it will only be used VERY privately, never online. I love this! Thank you!

Let me know, okay? I'd never take anything without express permission, I promise.


----------



## escorial (Nov 1, 2015)

it's of the internet dude......do as you wish kidda


----------



## Aquilo (Nov 1, 2015)

Eight cats... wow. I thought our two were a handful. Good to see another newbie here too.


----------



## Hairball (Nov 1, 2015)

escorial said:


> it's of the internet dude......do as you wish kidda



Oh! Thank you so much! I just love it.



Aquilo said:


> Eight cats... wow. I thought our two were a handful. Good to see another newbie here too.



Five are the adults we have between 11 and 14 years old, and three were kittens I rescued out of a burning neighbor's house last year. I knew where they were, in their garage, and I used to be a volunteer firefighter, so I knew I had time to get them out while hubby called 911.

Thanks so much! We won't be newbies for very long, right?


----------



## Aquilo (Nov 2, 2015)

Hairball said:


> Five are the adults we have between 11 and 14 years old, and three were kittens I rescued out of a burning neighbor's house last year. I knew where they were, in their garage, and I used to be a volunteer firefighter, so I knew I had time to get them out while hubby called 911.
> 
> Thanks so much! We won't be newbies for very long, right?



Yeah, it's strange being a newbie... 

That's great to hear about the kittens! Hubby used to foster dogs for local dogs' homes.  We'd never had cats before but were soon converted, lol.


----------

